# anti bacterial water



## rss500 (Nov 25, 2011)

I ordered anti bacterial water from evotrition dot com on November 10th. I emailed them and called them and I get nothing back. They even gave me a tracking number on the site, but the info is never updated? 

Is there somewhere local I can buy Anti bacterial water/bacterstatic water? I called pharmacies and I have no luck. I need it for my melanotan tan 2 by tuesday, as I'm going on a trip for some time. 


Please let me know if anybody knows anything about this evotrition company, if I can order or buy from someone local, or someone online, to have it arrive by tuesday? 

thanks for help and advice


----------



## hullcrush (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hey*

I have some for dirt cheap, I cannot wait to get rid of it. You can't sell it on eBay anymore. 3 vials of 30 mL bac and 8 of 10 mL sterile water. PM me if you want. I can overnight it, but it will probably not get there until Wednesday.

Check my ebay account @ cyanide_sunshine and contact me.


----------



## rss500 (Nov 28, 2011)

I ordered from 2 places through the net. mainlandmedical, and evotrition. hopefully one of them arrive soon. Thanks though.


----------



## acemon (Nov 28, 2011)

You can also get it on Amazon. I just ordered mine super cheap 30ml and sterile vials for about 10 bucks. Shipping was about 5 or 6 dollars.


----------



## lsutops (Nov 28, 2011)

Amazon sells BA NaCl water for $8 for two vials, free ship.
NaCl BA water is isotonic, which is actually better for you IMO.  
There's a ton of HCG diet supplies being sold on Amazon (minus the actual HCG).


----------



## bosco (Dec 23, 2011)

Ordered from Evotrition on 12/6/11. Nothing here as of 12/23 either. Same as you no replies back from emails or phone calls. Going to report them Monday through my credit union...Wish I would have researched before. Their website is still up it appears. They had no problem taking the money from my account on the 8th, two days after ordering.

bosco


----------



## rss500 (Dec 24, 2011)

I actually did receive an order from them. Theirs just no way to get a hold of them, and the poorest customer service for that. Then I didn't get it until a month later. ? 

So you still might be good man




bosco said:


> Ordered from Evotrition on 12/6/11. Nothing here as of 12/23 either. Same as you no replies back from emails or phone calls. Going to report them Monday through my credit union...Wish I would have researched before. Their website is still up it appears. They had no problem taking the money from my account on the 8th, two days after ordering.
> 
> bosco


----------

